# Baby Katie is home!!!!!!!!!!&#



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Ok first things first. I havent resized the photos yet.sorry*.

*Ok I will start at the beginning.*

*We started out for the airport and straight away the car played up* :smpullhair: :smpullhair: *because it is very wet here today (it wetter than it has been over the whole of winter!!)* *we think that the dampness was messing up the battery and electrics. So we decided NOT to go into Hobart but straight to the airport.*

*When we got there we went to the air express place and they said the flight was on time. So we walked over the to terminal to watch the flight come in.

I took some pictures of 'Katie's plane" and of her being unloaded!!! Then we rushed back to the air express place and collected her. She was in her little crate all quite like. (I was a bit scared to start with I thought she wasn't 'good')

Anyway because it was so cold I decided to get her in the car and into her puppy blanket asap and then we headed for the vet. And yeah we got caught in the traffic!! Because it was raining etc things were slow. Anyway I rang the vet and said we were running a bit late.

We got to the vet's and Dr Jim checked her out. She weighs 1kg (2lbs) he said she was a tad small for 11 weeks but I said she was the smaller of the litter. He took her temp etc and she wasnt dehydrated or nothing.

I had given her a dollop of nutrigel before and she liked that!!

Anyway we then proceeded home and she fell asleep on my lap. :wub: 

It took about 45 minutes to get home because of the weather but when we got in I put her down in the big pen and she promptly went into the potty box and decided that the pee pee pads and for chewing and not pottying!!!

Anyway she then decided to play with her toys - especially the little teething ring thingy.

I then gave her a little bit of steamed chicken and rice and she scoffed that down. Then she went potty on the carpet!!! Not to worry. I picked her up and she went poos in my hand!! I couldnt get her to the box in time. She is definitely not potty trained  but we will sort that out.

OK at the moment we have decided that pee pee pads are NOT to be in the little litter boxes - lol lol they are to be chewed up!!

She just cried three little wimpers but I think was because she wanted her little soft ball .

OK we have decided that the potty box is for sleeping in!! Hello I've got all this nice stuff around and she wants to sleep in the potty box :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

So I will let her sleep for a little while while I do this and then make Derek some dinner and then see what baby Katie wants to do then. :wub: :wub: 

OMG she gave me a little kissy earlier and she smelt of puppy breath!!!

Oh boy I can see that not much is gonna get done around here for a while.  

Oh when I was at the vet I've made arrangements for the vet to come to my place on the 9th Dec - they make house calls!!!! he will give her another check over and her next lot of injections. She was so good in the vet's she never made a sound.

OK her are some pictures of her arriving etc. I hope that you enjoy them.

Thanks you all so much for all your lovely wishes for baby Katie. 

Baby Katie landed!
[attachment=43934:IMG_0045.JPG]

come to mommy!!!
[attachment=43935:IMG_0052.JPG]

Katie coming off plane
[attachment=43936:IMG_0054.JPG]

First look
[attachment=43937:IMG_0061.JPG]

First hug
[attachment=43938:IMG_0062.jpg]

Playing with teething toys in potty box!!!!
[attachment=43939:IMG_0070.JPG]

Asleep in potty box minus pee pee pads
[attachment=43940:IMG_0073.JPG]

OK I wont overload you too much - well for now that is   

Hope you enjoy them.

Hugs and tail wags



Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage







*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dede! She is absolutely ADORABLE! I'm so happy for you and so glad to hear that she got there safely. Congratulations on your new baby girl!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

oh Dede - I have tears of joy!

I'm so glad your darling little baby Katie is finally with you! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad she is home Dede, she is really beautiful. :wub: 
Best Of Luck


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG Dede she is just so darn sweet. I dont mind being overloaded...not at all.

I love that photo of her in her crate/box coming out of the plane...hehe.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Dede, I am so happy for all of you. Baby Katie is just adorable! I've been waiting all night to see those precious pictures. :cloud9: 

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese, Katie. You have a lot of wonderful aunties and a few special uncles who are very excited that they will be able to watch you grow up. :wub: And, tell your mommy that those were not nearly enough pictures of your beautiful little self. 

Linda


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh dede, how happy must you be.

katie is wonderful.









I wish you two a wonderful time and life together.
*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh...She looks like Sugar and spice and everything nice.

She is just toooo adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OK - so I couldn't sleep ...

Awwww YEAH!! Rock-n-Roll High School!
Dede, you're so sweet to get an update to us all so quickly! Katie is such a doll - I am totally in love! She's even cuter at your home than at the breeder's - LOL! She looks *so* happy in mommy's arms ... and in her potty box - ROFL!! She honestly just looks like she was always meant to be there. *SIGH* Congratulations, Miss Dede, wee Katie is home! Relax and enjoy your first evening with your angel ... then starting tomorrow we will be expecting a Daily Katie Photo Journal.  Just kidding ... ok, not really.
Dede, thank you *so much* for letting us share your joy on this special day. 

WELCOME HOME KATIE!! :wub2: 
From all your new loving Aunties, and maybe a couple o' Uncles thrown in fer good measure. 

OK NOW I think I can sleep ... :yes:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Dede Katie is just a little doll. :wub: She looks so happy and i especially love the picture of her in your arms. Welcome home Little Katie. :cheer: I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

DeeDee shes beautiful were sending lots of kisses for her!!!

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 20 2008, 03:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673974


> OK - so I couldn't sleep ...
> 
> Awwww YEAH!! Rock-n-Roll High School!
> Dede, you're so sweet to get an update to us all so quickly! Katie is such a doll - I am totally in love! She's even cuter at your home than at the breeder's - LOL! She looks *so* happy in mommy's arms ... and in her potty box - ROFL!! She honestly just looks like she was always meant to be there. *SIGH* Congratulations, Miss Dede, wee Katie is home! Relax and enjoy your first evening with your angel ... then starting tomorrow we will be expecting a Daily Katie Photo Journal.  Just kidding ... ok, not really.
> ...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, how precious is Katie? :wub: She looks so petite.

You must be in puppy heaven right now, huh? Congrats,

and enjoy that little baby!! :biggrin:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Adorable, Im glad she is home.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Katie :wub: is gorgeous, Dede!! I'm so very happy for you. :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

tears of happiness in my eyes for you :wub: little katie you look after your mammy ,she loves you so much. :grouphug: jo


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Katie's Home! Katie's Home! Thank you for sharing Katie's delightful arrival story. I LOL'd several times. Looking forward to many more pictures and stories. Congratulations Dede! :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

awwww...I can totally feel your excitement. She is so doggoned cute! Congrats!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOH MY GOODNESS!!! SHE'S HOME!!! Can YOU EVEN BELIEVE IT!!!??!! 

I love the pictures. I love how you got the plane landing and how you got Katie in her travel crate coming out the plane. THAT'S GREAT!!! I wish I would of thought of that when I went to get Chulita at the airport. 

I am SOOOOOOO EXCITED and HAPPY for you DEDE. She is absolutely adorable. I can't wait to see more pictures of Katie and watch her grow here on SM.
:wub:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yay! I'm thankful that precious Katie is home safe and sound. I had to :HistericalSmiley: at sleeping in the box. When I first got my Chloe over 4 years ago, I had bought all sorts of toys and squeakies - so of course the first thing she went for was the basket they were all in and couldn't have cared less about the toys! :wub: 

Wishing you many happy, healthy years together!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ARRIVAL OF BABY KATIE.SHE IS JUST PRECIOUS :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a darling little petite fluff of white snow!!!! Welcome Katie, what a love bug and just gorgeous!!! Thank you DeDe for taking those beautiful pictures.......love the one of her coming off the plane in her carrier. I remember that so well with CeeCee and I was scared to death. She came out of that cage and jumped in my arms and gave me a butterfly kiss. She has been so wanted for so long!!! I am soooo happy for you!! Don't you worry about too many pics, let me tell you, we can handle it and we want to see more of that little beauty!!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dede the second I saw that photo of little Katie held up against your heart.. I filled with tears! What a beautiful sight that is!!! 

Had to laugh at the sleeping in the pad box! Will be anxiously awaiting LOTS! of new photos of little Katie and her 're-decorating' her little 'condo' ...and ....well ,just taking over your house LOL


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhh Dede, I'm crying like a baby!!!

So happy for you and at long last your precious Katie is with you.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

dd, i am sooooooooo happy for you, congrats!, welcome home miss Katie :wub: :chili:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad Katie is home safe and sound... :thumbsup: Congrats Dede! :chili: Shes adorable :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

She is beautiful!!! :wub: 

I'm so glad little baby Katie is home safe and sound. Can't wait for more pictures of her first days there.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know it's a great relief to have her there and safe. Congrats, Dede! Lots of wonderful years
together and lots of pics and stories to share


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

aww shes solo sweet and adorable! Congratss on your new baby!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome Home baby Katie!!! :yahoo: Love the pics and your telling of her first moments home. What a little character! And she looks like she handled the trip like a pro. I'm going to look forward to hearing about all of Katie's antics and discoveries. Hope she sleeps well for you her first night. I'm guessing she's gonna be right there beside you. :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She looks so precious in your arms! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Congratulations DeDe! I'm so happy you finally got to hold baby Katie and bring her home. I know it's been a long road healing and we all are just so happy for you! We NEED more pictures though! Not nearly enough!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, she's so adorable. And I'm so glad she made it home safe. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweetie!! She's even cuter than her breeder pictures.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay im so glad she arrived safe and sound! she is so beautiful :wub: and looks like she is going to be a little stinker full of fun! i cant wait to hear/see more about her! :cheer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness! She's adorable! CONGRATULATIONS! (and keep those pictures coming!)


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Awww, she is the most precious little fluff ever :wub2: Congrats!!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

What an adorable little bundle of fur. Makes you want to just hug her to death.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I'm sooooo happy for you!!! :tender: I loved the pictures!! It was great to see her plane land, her crate ... and then her!! Great story!!! What a cutie she is!!!!

:chili: :Sunny Smile: :sHa_banana: :Sunny Smile: :chili: :Sunny Smile: :sHa_banana:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, she is ADORABLE!!! I am so happy baby Katie is finally home!!! Congratulations!!!

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Couldn't wait to sign in this morning to see baby Katie. She is just beautiful and I can only imagine how over the top you must be. Here is wishing you both many years of love and fun with your new baby :wine: .


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

OH JOYYYYYYYYYYY and blessings...LOOK AT YOU TWO!! How adorable she is, Dede...You made us feel as if we were right there with you as she arrived. Thank you for that and for thinking of us right then. Katie is splendid. Thank Goodness she is safe and warm in your arms. I cannot wait to see more pictures of her and hear more stories about her!! :chili: :grouphug: :heart: arty: :wub2: :hugging: :dothewave: :walklikeanegyptian: :cheer: :Welcome 2: Katie!! x0x00x N


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

She is beautiful! I am so glad Katie is home :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Your pictures are so perfect. I just love that you took pictures of Katie's plane and her coming off the airplane! How sweet is that!!! And now onto Katie....OH MY! What an adorable baby girl!!! I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations!! Wishing you a lifetime of happiness together!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Katie is adorable, beyond words. May she bring you a special love and fill your heart with happiness.....

Enjoy her, love her - life is good! :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so happy for you Dede!! Welcome home Katie, she's beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Dede-I just want to pick her up-she is too adorable for words :wub2: I know how much you must be on :cloud9: right now and I don't blame you-you'll be there a while  Have fun with that little pup! I'm so jealous :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aww

she finally made it to you

Katie is such a CUTIE PIE

I am happy for you Dede


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dede, I am soooooo thrilled & happy for you all. I love the pics, especially the one of the "first hug". She is just precious.Welcome home little Katie. :wub:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Dede I am just so happy for you but really you must put on some more pictures you didn't put on nearly enough we need more of the little darling :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Adorable! Cheers


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay your baby girl is finally home! I am so incredibly happy for you Dede! I know she'll bring you so many smiles and laughs. Thanks for sharing your special day with us.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Dede I am so happy for you!!!! Welcome home Katie!!!! :dothewave: arty: :chili: :chili:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

she looks like a little ball of love....congratualations!


Your vet makes HOUSE calls???? I guess things _are_ very different in the States!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's beautiful and I can tell she's going to be the perfect baby for you and a dream come true! 
Can't wait to hear Katie stories and see more pictures. 
Congratulation Dede and I'm so happy that baby is home


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations on finally having your little girl in your arms! She looks great! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (HEINI @ Nov 20 2008, 05:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673969


> *ohh dede, how happy must you be.
> 
> katie is wonderful.
> 
> ...




I have waited for this picture of Katie in mommy's arms :wub: I know this is a new start to so many beautiful memories, I am so happy for you. God only gives the best in his time


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=43946:clapsmiley.gif]

Dede, I am so happy baby Katie is safely in your arms! She's a doll!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Dede, I'm so happy to see that Katie is home with you. Congrats. Loved seeing your pictures. Katie is a doll!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's so cute. Congratulations, I know you're thrilled.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to SM, Katie. She is just precious, Dede. I couldn't be any happier for anyone. You have such a hold on her in the picture of her finally in your arms! I could just eat her up she is so cute. God bless the 3 of you and wishing you years of happiness & kisseys and great health.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The story and the pics made me feel like I was ALMOST there. The only thing missing were the kisses and the puppy breath (which I love). :wub: 

I'm so happy that she's finally with you. But -- we need more pictures. Lots more. :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats!!! :chili: :aktion033: Katie is sooooooooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! Katie is gorgeous...enjoy!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Dede how wonderful is that!! Miss Katie is soooooooo precious! I bet you are getting nothing done be watching her explore her new home. I'm so happy for you and excited to see her---there is no such thing as too many pictures!!

Hope you are able to keep up with normal things and actually sleep with all the excitement! We love you. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: OMG, she is cuter than I thought in person, lol somehow it feels like she is here with us too :wub: 








little Katie :wub: and welcome home :wub: 

The airplane pictures are great. Pat was right, it makes you cry, happy cry


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Dede I'm so happy little Katie is home and finally in your arms. :yahoo:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Great pictures! :biggrin: What a silly girl. Hopefully she will figure out where her real bed is soon. haha Congrats Dede she is so gosh darn adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Congratulations on your precious new addition  Katie has perfect pigment . Sarah


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You must be on :cloud9: , finally having Baby Katie in your arms!!! I wish you many years of hapiness and love with Baby Katie!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She is such a little bundle of love sent straight from heaven to you! Congratulations and may you have countless hours of puppy kisses with your precious Katie. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Such a pretty baby. Best wishes for many happy years.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww! Ok, I know I saw these photos at 3:00 A.M. but now I am crying again. Dede I am sooooooooooo happy that you decided on little Katie and that she has finally arrived home to be with mommy. :wub: 

*More photos anytime you like will be appreciated


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

She is soooo cute. You must be soo in love with her. Congrats on her safe arrival and welcome back.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations! arty: 

Welcome Home, Katie. artytime:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Katie is PRECIOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: Welcome home Katie!  Congrats DeDe! She's perfect! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Dede congratulations on Katie's safe arrival :chili: :chili: :chili: 
I have to say she is absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: 
Now I want to know where she spent her first night home, in her bed or yours? :biggrin: 
I need to see more pictures though, so put her down for a few minutes, if you can. and take some more of your gorgeous pictures please  

:Welcome 2: sweet little Katie :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome Katie from all of us at SM. Dede, she sure looks cuddly in your arms. :wub: Such a pretty little face. She is perfect and I am SO :walklikeanegyptian: excited for you. SEND MORE PICS.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sweet Katie


----------

